# The Greatest 80's kids TV show! - The nominations



## DrRingDing (Apr 2, 2007)

The rules are you allowed to nominate TWO kids programmes from the 80's.

Mine for starters are.....

*Bagpuss*





"Emily loved him very much" and so did the good Dr.


*Terrahawks*




I had a footbal terrahawk


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 2, 2007)

Chocky

Grange Hill


----------



## Maggot (Apr 2, 2007)

Tiswas - cos it broke the mould


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Apr 2, 2007)

Three of the five mentioned so far were 1970s, but ne'ermind


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Apr 3, 2007)




----------



## electrogirl (Apr 3, 2007)

i need someone to tell me what this cartoon is called, it was this little boy in a sandpit who used to go into space with his toys i think. he wore pyjamas. if anyone tells me the name i will...i dunno...say something really nice to them. 

anyway, i nominate

dogtangnan!
T Bag
Dangermouse


----------



## quiet_rob (Apr 3, 2007)

Knightmare

Round The Twist (series 1)


----------



## electrogirl (Apr 3, 2007)

i was bullied by a girl at school who looked like nanny, i got through many of her bitchy moments by thinking "coming ducky!!"


----------



## electrogirl (Apr 3, 2007)

oops sorry ringding, i nominated more than 2.

these rules are stifling.


----------



## Cid (Apr 3, 2007)

Oooh this is fucking tough... I'm gonna go for some typically boyish ones though.



Pictures are clickable... ^^

It was a toss up between turtles and thundercats, but I think turtles had a much more profound influence on my life at the time.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Apr 3, 2007)

I hope the accidently nominated 70's shows will not be allowed on the final poll.


----------



## The Groke (Apr 3, 2007)

Live Action:

Chocky

Dramarama

Marmalade Atkins

Box Of Delights

Bagpuss


Cartoon:

Transformers

Ulysses 31

Mr Ben

Dungeons and Dragons


----------



## Grandma Death (Apr 3, 2007)

Im going to have to go with....


Ivor The Engine







And  Roobard & Custard






The latter having the best theme tune ever!


----------



## The Groke (Apr 3, 2007)

two only?

Fuck off!


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Apr 3, 2007)

Bagpuss is a popular 1974 UK children's television series, made by Smallfilms. It is fondly and widely remembered, despite the fact that only 13 episodes were ever made.

Come on Dr, get with the fucking programme 

here is a  list of kids 80's shite   http://www.wwwk.co.uk/television/childrens-tv/80s.htm

The Adventure game was fab


----------



## Kanda (Apr 3, 2007)

Grange Hill

Transformers

Monkey

Dungeons and Dragons


----------



## PacificOcean (Apr 3, 2007)

Knightmare
and
Press Gang.

That is all.


----------



## Ranu (Apr 3, 2007)

Rentaghost






Knightmare


----------



## PacificOcean (Apr 3, 2007)

Ranu said:
			
		

> Knightmare



Only the early series though.

Do you remember they runied the later ones by getting rid of the computer generated graphics and instead had that stupid "eye shield" which showed the person walking about a pink-tinged castle ruin and grounds?


----------



## dirtysanta (Apr 3, 2007)

WHAT ? NO _RED HAND GANG_   

tsk


----------



## Ranu (Apr 3, 2007)

Can I have another go please?

Dungeons and Dragons


----------



## Structaural (Apr 3, 2007)

Crackerjack

Hong Kong Fooey


----------



## Kenny Vermouth (Apr 3, 2007)

I fucking hated Chocky and Bagpuss.

My faves were Wacaday, Rentaghost and Manimal.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 3, 2007)

Star Fleet.


----------



## kyser_soze (Apr 3, 2007)

The Adventure Game

Educating Marmalade


----------



## kyser_soze (Apr 3, 2007)

Dp


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 3, 2007)

You know the only really big event for me was Doctor Who but that is a bit obvious.


----------



## zoooo (Apr 3, 2007)

Yes to Press Gang!
And Grange Hill.
And Fame.


----------



## stavros (Apr 3, 2007)

As a very young child I was a Thomas The Tank Engine obsessive, and from around 9 or so I loved Grange Hill, both the then modern version and the 70s re-runs.


----------



## Final (Apr 3, 2007)

Knightmare
Dungeons & Dragons cartoon


----------



## Final (Apr 3, 2007)

Kanda said:
			
		

> Monkey




Monkey! wasn't a kids show


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 3, 2007)

*Along with others that have already been mentioned...*






Visionaries





M.A.S.K





Bravestarr

And, come on, how has no-one mentioned:






Also Greenclaws was fun as a proper young kid.


----------



## Madusa (Apr 3, 2007)

i have to go with

Punky Brewster





and 

Dungeons and Dragons... for one of the sexiest and charismatic cartoon baddie EVA.


----------



## Final (Apr 3, 2007)

Madusa said:
			
		

> i have to go with
> 
> Dungeons and Dragons... for one of the sexiest and charismatic cartoon baddie EVA.




yep - far more charisma and general personality than many of his countparts.  

Shredder? Mum'ra? grotbags?

Venger out baddied them all. He's right up there with Darth Vader.


----------



## Ocean (Apr 3, 2007)

or


----------



## Dubversion (Apr 3, 2007)

the correct answer is Gilbert's Fridge







the thread can now be closed


(* i KNOW this is a pic from Get Fresh! With Gaz Top, but it was the only one i could find. )


----------



## Dubversion (Apr 3, 2007)

*Yay!*













> How far to Hitchin? It's Hitchin I'm missin'...
> 
> How far to Hitchin? It's Hitchin I'm missin'...
> 
> ...


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Apr 3, 2007)

the first season of round the twist  was 89  so that ranks quite well


----------



## lizzieloo (Apr 4, 2007)

Another vote for Stoppit and Tidyup






And a special mention for the Sitdowns


----------



## LDR (Apr 4, 2007)

Children of the Dogstar.  Does anyone else remember it?

I know my mate watched it in the eighties growing up in Sheffield but I'm not sure if the rest of Britain got it.

It was brilliant and I rate it as one of the best Si-Fi telly programme for kids ever.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Apr 4, 2007)

ohhh
maid marian was 89 as well

another  great one


----------



## electrogirl (Apr 4, 2007)

Shippou-Chan said:
			
		

> ohhh
> maid marian was 89 as well
> 
> another  great one


oh yes! i wanted to be her.


----------



## DJ Squelch (Apr 4, 2007)

The Adventure Game

http://youtube.com/watch?v=njFQ-5Kyzys (warning clip contains partial traces of Justin Lee Collins).

Chorlton & The Wheelies - 70s 
Seasame street - 70s  

Gilberts Fridge - 80s


----------



## lizzieloo (Apr 4, 2007)

DJ Squelch said:
			
		

> The Adventure Game
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=njFQ-5Kyzys (warning clip contains partial traces of Justin Lee Collins).
> 
> ...



The Adventure Game  

That'll be my second choice then

Grunda Gunda


----------



## DJ Squelch (Apr 4, 2007)

Jigsaw was   because it had Noseybonk 

http://youtube.com/watch?v=c_1QyOQDx6w

and Wilf Lunn


----------



## sunflower (Apr 4, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Chocky
> 
> Grange Hill



Chocky was cool... 

I liked Barbapapa or was that the 70s?


----------



## ICB (Apr 4, 2007)

I was going to say Battle of the Planets but that's 70s


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Apr 4, 2007)

it ran to 85 though

only the original gatchaman  began and finished in the 70's


----------



## Final (Apr 4, 2007)

not changing my nominations, but no-one's mentioned the T-bag ones yet 

http://www.angelfire.com/rings/tbag/index.html


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Apr 4, 2007)

i was going to mention it  but i can't remeber it properly


----------



## KellyDJ (Apr 4, 2007)

Trap Door  

and 

Jem and the Holograms


----------



## KellyDJ (Apr 4, 2007)

and Count Duckula  (can I have 3 please?)


----------



## KellyDJ (Apr 4, 2007)

and Rainbow (make that 4)


----------



## Final (Apr 4, 2007)

KellyDJ said:
			
		

> (make that 4)




disqualified for being greedy


----------



## KellyDJ (Apr 4, 2007)

finalstryke said:
			
		

> disqualified for being greedy



   too many to chose from


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Apr 4, 2007)

Knightmare and Rainbow.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Apr 4, 2007)

Vicky the viking...


----------



## felixthecat (Apr 4, 2007)

Dangermouse
Count Duckula


----------



## stavros (Apr 4, 2007)

> ohhh
> maid marian was 89 as well
> 
> another great one


Genuinely great stuff. It has to be said that when I got older and watched Blackadder it was odd to see Tony Robinson in such a different role.

Oh and Round The Twist had the greatest theme tune ever.


----------



## electrogirl (Apr 5, 2007)

finalstryke said:
			
		

> not changing my nominations, but no-one's mentioned the T-bag ones yet
> 
> http://www.angelfire.com/rings/tbag/index.html


bugger off! i mentioned it on page one. don't be stealing my nomination.


----------



## KellyDJ (Apr 5, 2007)

electrogirl said:
			
		

> bugger off! i mentioned it on page one. don't be stealing my nomination.



OMG.  Completely forgot about T-Bag.  Another fave.


----------



## Final (Apr 5, 2007)

electrogirl said:
			
		

> bugger off! i mentioned it on page one. don't be stealing my nomination.




sorry, I missed it.

I wasn't nominating anyway - already used up my allocation of *two*

*glares at KellyDJ*


----------



## KellyDJ (Apr 5, 2007)

finalstryke said:
			
		

> sorry, I missed it.
> 
> I wasn't nominating anyway - already used up my allocation of *two*
> 
> *glares at KellyDJ*



What did I do???


----------



## KellyDJ (Apr 5, 2007)

What was the one with the grannie in the tartan hat?  Not sure if it was the 80's or the early 90's


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Apr 5, 2007)

supergran

85-87

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Supergran


----------



## DRINK? (Apr 5, 2007)




----------



## KellyDJ (Apr 5, 2007)

electrogirl said:
			
		

> i need someone to tell me what this cartoon is called, it was this little boy in a sandpit who used to go into space with his toys i think. he wore pyjamas. if anyone tells me the name i will...i dunno...say something really nice to them.




Jamie and the magic torch????


----------



## KellyDJ (Apr 5, 2007)

Shippou-Chan said:
			
		

> supergran
> 
> 85-87
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Supergran



Yes!  That's the one

Has anyone mentioned He-Man and She-Ra yet?


----------



## KellyDJ (Apr 5, 2007)

The Mysterious Cities of Gold 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Mysterious_Cities_of_Gold


----------



## KellyDJ (Apr 5, 2007)

Moondial

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moondial_(TV_serial)

I remember finding this quite scary for some reason 

I'll stop nominating now as I think that's quite enough


----------



## electrogirl (Apr 5, 2007)

KellyDJ said:
			
		

> Jamie and the magic torch????


no but i finally found it!! fantastic max!!


----------



## DRINK? (Apr 5, 2007)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Friday_Film_Special


----------



## KellyDJ (Apr 5, 2007)

electrogirl said:
			
		

> no but i finally found it!! fantastic max!!



Ah yes.  Remember it now


----------



## Final (Apr 5, 2007)

There's a voice that keeps on calling me 
Down the road is where I'll always be

Every stop I make, I'll make a new friend
Can't stay for long, just turn around and I'm gone again.

Maybe tomorrow, I'll want settle down,
Until tomorrow, I'll just keep moving on.

Down this road, that never seems to end,
Where new adventure, lies just around the bend.

So if you want to join me for a while
Just grab your hat, come travel light - that's hobo style.

Maybe tomorrow, I'll want settle down,
Until tomorrow, the whole world is my home.

So if you want to join me for a while
Just grab your hat, come travel light
That's hobo style.

Maybe tomorrow, I'll want settle down,
Until tomorrow, I'll just keep moving on.

Instrumental Bridge

Maybe tomorrow, I'll want settle down,
Until tomorrow, I'll just keep moving on.

There's a world, that's waiting to unfold,
A brand new tale, no one has ever told,

We've journey'd far but, you know it won't be long,
We're almost there and we've paid our fare, with the hobo song.

Maybe tomorrow, I'll want settle down,
Until tomorrow, I'll just keep moving on.

So if you want to join me for a while
Just grab your hat, come travel light - that's hobo style.

Maybe tomorrow, I'll find what I call home
Until tomorrow, you know I'm free to roam.


----------



## electrogirl (Apr 5, 2007)

DRINK? said:
			
		

>


yes! the orange organics and marmaloid!! That was great. Do you remember that song they always sang

"There's no good reason why, no no reason why"


----------



## DRINK? (Apr 5, 2007)

Nobody tell me what to do, no not me...
Nobody tell me what to say, can't you see...

I've got a dream I'm gonna make it,
If there's a chance I'm gonna take it,

With drums a thumpin',  bass player pumpin'.
Keyboards and me on my guitar,

Won't let anything get in my way, no not me...
Won't listen to any-thing you say, can't you see...

I've got a dream I'm gonna make it,
If there's a chance I'm gonna take it,

With drums a thumpin',  bass player pumpin'.
Keyboards and me and my guitar.


----------



## DRINK? (Apr 5, 2007)

pugwall ( Jasen torrens )now sell out apparantly


----------



## electrogirl (Apr 5, 2007)

DRINK? said:
			
		

> pugwall ( Jasen torrens )now sell out apparantly


wtf?? is jenny still in the band?? she looked like a mouse.


----------



## KellyDJ (Apr 5, 2007)

finalstryke said:
			
		

> There's a voice that keeps on calling me
> Down the road is where I'll always be
> 
> Every stop I make, I'll make a new friend
> ...



Rings a bell.  Can't quite remember though....


----------



## Final (Apr 5, 2007)

KellyDJ said:
			
		

> Rings a bell.  Can't quite remember though....




meh - it was rubbish anyway, I just liked the song

(The littlest hobo)


----------



## Chester Copperpot (Apr 5, 2007)

Starfleet & Bucky O'Hare


----------



## DrRingDing (Apr 5, 2007)

KellyDJ said:
			
		

> Moondial
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moondial_(TV_serial)
> 
> ...



I remember that, twas quite good iirc.


----------



## KellyDJ (Apr 5, 2007)

Worzel Gummidge

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Worzel_Gummidge

If I remember correctly used to be on a Sunday morning followed by the Smufs


----------



## Final (Apr 5, 2007)

DrRingDing said:
			
		

> I remember that, twas quite good iirc.




that name just reminded me of another one... not a full contender for best of the best though.


----------



## El Sueno (Apr 5, 2007)

Rhubard & Custard
Dungeons & Dragons

... although I recently got the D&D boxset dvd and it was pretty unwatchable. I remember it being really funny?!


----------



## Dandred (Apr 5, 2007)

I remember something called "benjy zak and the alien kid"

But i can't find any thing on google with and without my spelling mistakes....

There was a black van and a golden floating robot  

As for the number 1 Mr Men, _why can't I goole image search for Mr Men???????_  


If I search for individual Mr men it works


----------



## spacemonkey (Apr 5, 2007)

There is only one......






This is a story about an ordinary teddy bear...
When he was made, they found something wrong with him...
And threw him away like a piece of rubbish into an old dark storeroom..
Then, from outer space, a spotty man, brought him to life with his _*cosmic dust!*_ 
He took him to a magic cloud where Mother Nature gave him special powers...
That bear became SUPERTED!

....and he was Welsh.


----------



## spacemonkey (Apr 5, 2007)

Can't test SuperTed's spaceship either!


----------



## electrogirl (Apr 6, 2007)

finalstryke said:
			
		

> that name just reminded me of another one... not a full contender for best of the best though.


oh moomins! yeah i remember that vaguely. my nan had a friend who really looked like a moomin, so we called her......mrs.moomin. such imaginative children.


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Apr 6, 2007)

spacemonkey said:
			
		

> There is only one......
> 
> This is a story about an ordinary teddy bear...
> When he was made, they found something wrong with him...
> ...


*YES!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## electrogirl (Apr 6, 2007)

my gran knitted me a superted jumper which i loved, but she must've gone wrong somewhere cos his face was really long. my sisters called him skinnyted.....oh so WITTY!


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Apr 6, 2007)

electrogirl said:
			
		

> my gran knitted me a superted jumper which i loved, but she must've gone wrong somewhere cos his face was really long. my sisters called him skinnyted.....oh so WITTY!


The first step to size zero body fascism!


----------



## raggamuffin (Apr 6, 2007)

Mask







Worzel Gumage


----------



## Augie March (Apr 7, 2007)

Round the Bend

Someone else must remember this, was class and seemingly banned thanks to the Mary Whitehouse brigade. 

Bum, poo, wee and fart jokes. Everything you want from a kids telly show.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Apr 8, 2007)

electrogirl said:
			
		

> wtf?? is jenny still in the band?? she looked like a mouse.



I fancied the pants off her. She was my first crush.


----------



## electrogirl (Apr 8, 2007)

Augie March said:
			
		

> Round the Bend
> 
> Someone else must remember this, was class and seemingly banned thanks to the Mary Whitehouse brigade.
> 
> Bum, poo, wee and fart jokes. Everything you want from a kids telly show.


yes i remember! i remember the beginning with that travel down the sewers..


----------

